
Google Home now has air quality updates and (almost) breaking news from CNN - Fjolsvith
http://venturebeat.com/2017/02/10/google-home-now-has-air-quality-updates-and-almost-breaking-news-from-cnn/
======
Fjolsvith
This will (almost) please about half of the U.S. If they added FOX as an
option, then they'd be sure to cover all the bases.

